# Run'N and Gun'N April



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello PFF!!!!! and my fellow Anglers*

As most of you know I'm probably the newest Captain in town:yes: I think I've caught my fair share of fish and to experience the feeling of putting others on a multitude of fish has complete my Passion for fishing. I've always been a fan of meeting new folks and sharing knowledge or teaching the fundamentals of fishing, as most of you already know; if you have ever followed my earlier reports.

So here is my first Capt. report

Lets Start off with the Sheeps!!!! all I can say is Pa-Pow!!!!!! From the Gulf to the Rivers and everywhere in-between we had some slammer days. Weather it was finesse shallow water or stop and drop in deep water there was always something else tugging on the line such as Red fish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, Red Snapper, Trigger, hybrids, Vermillion Snapper, White trout and Mangrove Snapper. Everything eats a shrimp and relates to the breeding structure of a Sheepshead. 

As the Sheepshead bite tapered off the Speck Bite is and is still going strong... My clients asked me if the bite here in Pensacola is always this good for trout, I honestly replied NO. Catching upwards of 50+ specks in a 4 hour period isn't exactly normal. And I always tell my clients to only keep what they can eat for the day / dinner. I've been directing them to Peg Leg Pete's cook what you catch and they've all said they do a Great Job there :thumbsup: 100% off all the Specks caught on my Boat while throwing artificial lures has been on a Matrix Shad* one of the easiest lures to use, I have now personally seen Anglers of all ages and talents become successful throwing this lure. 

With all this rain and wind recently it has really turned our waters into coffee... which is NOT a bad thing for a inshore fishermen. I would prefer to fish dirty water over clear any day.... " less spooky fish " and just like anytime under any circumstance finding the pattern and where the fish are staging will return with a LIM-IT-OUT day!!! 

you can follow me at 
www.limitoutcharters.com
my posts on PFF will Not be as common due to the lack of availability... most of my efforts will directed towards my web page and Facebook pages 

Tight Lines and Good Fishing


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Congratulations Captain!!! I hope your business and guide service does extremely well!! You certainly have the Passion!!!! Tight Lines!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Saltwater_fan4life said:


> Congratulations Captain!!! I hope your business and guide service does extremely well!! You certainly have the Passion!!!! Tight Lines!!!!


Thank you very much Sir

If I can sustain 4 walls and a roof a couple packs of Romen Noddles and my truck & boat God would have answered my prayers. Anything on top of that would just be a gift from the Good Man. One thing is for sure... for the first time in my life I can Honestly say I LOVE MY JOB and Im a Workaholic.


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck to you, I have enjoyed your learning process here in Pensacola. I work at nas on the t-6 contract. I have seen your old boat from way back parked by ops... Are you out of the navy? Good luck. I guess I should have got with you earlier before you became a El Capitaino.. Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bigdady said:


> Good luck to you, I have enjoyed your learning process here in Pensacola. I work at nas on the t-6 contract. I have seen your old boat from way back parked by ops... Are you out of the navy? Good luck. I guess I should have got with you earlier before you became a El Capitaino.. Lol


Im currently processing out the Navy. I have less then a Month left in Active Duty. Its been a good ride just under 10 years served and 3 (6-8 month ) deployments to the 5th fleet Arabian Gulf / Indian ocean. Making the transition to a FULL TIME GUIDE fishing 24/7 365 LIM-IT-OUT Charters will be open all year and Catering to Day and Night trips.

So for the time being, come stop by the Arresting Gear Shop ( AirOps/AOG ) lets talk fishing:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on chasing your dream. 

Good luck!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck captain! I might charter you for a trip this year to get your business going.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Achim2 said:


> Good luck captain! I might charter you for a trip this year to get your business going.


I appreciate that a lot:thumbsup:

you can count on me to fish and scout hard to ensure YOUR trip is full of rod bending drag screamin action


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Best of luck to ya capt'n. May have to get a nite charter over the summer


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bamo said:


> Best of luck to ya capt'n. May have to get a nite charter over the summer


THAT sounds like a PLAN:thumbup:

one thing is for sure... I love summertime and I really love Night fishing! Put the 2 together that's a fun trip.... always is:yes:

.... and thank you for the kind words and gesture


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thank you very much Sir
> 
> If I can sustain 4 walls and a roof a couple packs of Romen Noddles and my truck & boat God would have answered my prayers. Anything on top of that would just be a gift from the Good Man. One thing is for sure... for the first time in my life I can Honestly say I LOVE MY JOB and Im a Workaholic.


Reading that brought a tear to my eye man, couldn't be happier for you! Miss ya bro, hope we can hang out or do some cooking or hit the water sometime soon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Reading that brought a tear to my eye man, couldn't be happier for you! Miss ya bro, hope we can hang out or do some cooking or hit the water sometime soon.


 You know that the deck hands do all the cooking right  as far as hitting the water you know I'm all for it!!! Some of my wading spots have turned on.... and with Snapper Season around the corner we should go scout all the spots in the bay and see what we can come up with...

Red Snapper
KingMack
AJ
Cobia
is our future slam.... Lets get it done. Just give this water a moment to settle. it will be just right with the opening of ARS


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats and good luck on the venture. Nice job on the website too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jonscott8 said:


> Congrats and good luck on the venture. Nice job on the website too.


thank you

my website isn't fancy or "glamerfied"---- no that's not a word:001_huh: but simple and clear. Im happy to hear some feedback on it. You're actually the first to say something about it, that's not related to me in anyway.:thumbup: :yes::thumbup:


tight lines my man and thank you for visiting www.limitoutcharters.com

If you ever want to book a trip with me Ill be sure to remember that you were the very 1st to comment on my website* that means a lot to me.

thank you again


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thank you very much Sir
> 
> If I can sustain 4 walls and a roof a couple packs of Romen Noddles and my truck & boat God would have answered my prayers. Anything on top of that would just be a gift from the Good Man. One thing is for sure... for the first time in my life I can Honestly say I LOVE MY JOB and Im a Workaholic.


So you're out of the service now? Congrats on that!!

EDIT: OOPS- it's amazing what happens when you read the whole thread before commenting... Congrats on your imminent separation! Civilian life sure was a breath of fresh air for me... I know you will enjoy it!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Scott

yea Im at the countdown my man.... almost there hahahaha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joey will be upset, no more matrix shit shows.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

*congrats*

Good luck to you! I always enjoyed your posts and your willingness to share your knowledge with others. Even got me to try out the matrix shad and I have to say it caught me quite a few fish.


----------



## T. Smith (Sep 30, 2015)

I have enjoyed reading your entries on PFF and I wish you all the luck with your new adventure.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Limit, it was basically your posts that attracted me to the PFF.
I'm sure I'm not the only one. 
Thanks for sharing your passion!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Joey will be upset, no more matrix shit shows.


Not at all.
I am very happy to hear he won't be spending much time on the forum.:whistling:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

If anyone can put them on fish it's you. Congrats o your new venture.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on the end of one career and the sweet beginnings of another! I'm proud of ya bud and wish you the best! I know you'll do well. 

If you love what you do, you'll never work another say in your life right? 

Best of luck again and look forward to wetting a hook together! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

WannaBay said:


> Limit, it was basically your posts that attracted me to the PFF.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> Thanks for sharing your passion!


Wow, Im happy to hear that!
Thank you*
I'll keep you guys up to speed with how my fishing adventures go.... yah its a job but on my off time there is still only one thing on my mind, and thats hopping right back in that boat and just keep on castin. Best of luck to you my friend, and I look forward to reading one of your posts and learning something new. Everyone can teach anybody something. My eyes and ears are always wide open.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Good luck to you! I always enjoyed your posts and your willingness to share your knowledge with others. Even got me to try out the matrix shad and I have to say it caught me quite a few fish.


NICE!!
Trust me if it didnt work I wouldn't talk about it. Im glad its worked out for you. 

.... I first came to the forum seeking knowledge but what I found was far greater then that. I found friends who shared the same passion as I do.... some REEL FISHIN FREAKS hahahaha

We have all learned from eachothers strong points and thats what its all about... that to me is what I want my clients walking away with.... not so much a bag of fish and some pictures but the knowledge and know how to do it themselves. 

My strength is obviously a jig / swimbait... and Im most happy to hear my favorite tactics are workin in your hands.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Congrats on the end of one career and the sweet beginnings of another! I'm proud of ya bud and wish you the best! I know you'll do well.
> 
> If you love what you do, you'll never work another say in your life right?
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy

Whenever u get some free time again let me know.... we still have to do that fish fry


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

fishn4fun said:


> If anyone can put them on fish it's you. Congrats o your new venture.


So far its been smooth... no complaints and plenty of fish caught. 

A Captain once told be before I got in the business that a 

Good Capt can catch fish
A Great Capt. knows how to have a good day with clients even when the bite shuts off.

Luckily Ive been able to keep the lines tight and not have to worry about my knock knock jokes hahahaha I do my best to stay on the fish, its all I want to do anyhow... but ole Capt made a solid point and I have taken that advise stright to the heart. Being polite, funny, educational and entertaining is all part of being a guide.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Follow me on Facebook if you like # Lim-It-Out Charters

Here is my latest review from my last charter. Epic day of non stop speck action. Another 50+ speck day in the books


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

hell yea! good luck capt. josh i know you will do great! no one knows how to slay better than you. ive always enjoyed reading your post. btw the site looks very professional and you got some bad ass pictures on there.
tight lines to you!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck Captain! You are definately passionate about what you do. Try and keep that alive and not let the "business" consume you. I believe the other captains in the area may be getting some good competition.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Collin

Thanks my man! Ha, I appreciate that comment... you know I try my best.

Chaps

Honestly its not work to me so I cant see myself getting burnt out on it. As for the rest of the fleet goes and competitive side of it, I would be the first to shake any Captains hand. I still look up to those guys and up hold them to the highest respects, I would love nothing more then to be able to get along with all the Captains in this town and adjacent counties. I think it would be advantageous if all the full time Captains worked as a team.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Now that you are at it full time , fish should be afraid -- very, very afraid.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

First, thank you for your service in the Navy. Best of luck in your new venture. Great to see someone chasing their dream.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Best of luck to you Josh...I know you'll do great!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You Sonny anytime you need a first mate on ur boat let me know... I'll wet a line with you anyday partner


----------

